

Mendel – Swift miliframework for implementing evolutionary/genetic algorithms - saniul
https://github.com/saniul/Mendel

======
thomasfl
Great name!
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregor_Mendel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregor_Mendel)

